# Friend gave us computer now locked out



## KyleD1997 (Sep 13, 2019)

So my best friend gave me her lap top and she didn’t remember the password so I tried to reset it but not I’m completely locked out and it’s asking for system password and HDD password that I do not know ! Is there anyways to get around that ?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

We do not provide assistance to get around forgotten or unknown passwords as we cannot verify the actual situation or intent.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Since there's nothing we can do I'm closing this thread.


----------

